# 36x36 betta pixels anyone?



## ao

Just taking a few for experimentation


----------



## Hershey

Masami?


----------



## laynisample

Fish jerky! You have better pictures of him than I do.


----------



## ao

ok and ok


----------



## ao

Hershey said:


> Masami?


----------



## Hershey

aokashi said:


>


I love it, thanks! Can I use it?:-D


----------



## ao

laynisample said:


> Fish jerky! You have better pictures of him than I do.


----------



## ao

Hershey said:


> I love it, thanks! Can I use it?:-D


sure


----------



## LionCalie

They look great! Can I have one?


----------



## rubinthebetta

Can I have one of Rubin? He's on my profile pic but here's another pic just in case. Sorry if it's blurry. Camera app isn't working so well.:-(


----------



## ao

rubinthebetta said:


> Can I have one of Rubin? He's on my profile pic but here's another pic just in case. Sorry if it's blurry. Camera app isn't working so well.:-(


can you describe his coloring an tail type to me?


----------



## Leopardfire

I really want one of these so could you make one of my betta Comet. Thanks!


----------



## rubinthebetta

aokashi said:


> can you describe his coloring an tail type to me?


His body and fins are both red. His body is slightly darker, though. The pet store says he's a veiltail, but i think he looks a bit like a crowntail. :-? Thanks for doing this!


----------



## ao

Leopardfire said:


> I really want one of these so could you make one of my betta Comet. Thanks!


you will be my last one for now. can you describe his colir and tail type to me please?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I would LOVE one of honeycomb! For free right? Just pick any picture from my albums! Thanks so much, i love your work, and maybe in a while, after i get my NEW betta tomorrow, i will consider buying one!


----------



## ao

rubinthebetta said:


> His body and fins are both red. His body is slightly darker, though. The pet store says he's a veiltail, but i think he looks a bit like a crowntail. :-? Thanks for doing this!


Here he is


----------



## Leopardfire

> can you describe his colir and tail type to me please?


Comet is a turquoise halfmoon with a black head. He has some red starting at the base of his anal fin and extending halfway down. (Sorry it's hard to see on the pic) His other fins are all blue. Thanks!


----------



## rubinthebetta

aokashi said:


> Here he is


Oh my gosh thank you so much!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

I missed out again.... darn it. Im going to stalk your profile until you have new art/pixel art threads! Rofl


----------



## Gracie8890

Hey, are u doing the pixel bettas still? Is so i would love one of blitz! His body is a dark blue, red fins lined with black. And he has a turqouise shimmer and a few small turqouise t
Streaks in his tail and hes a delta tail... Oh and there free right? If not i cant do it


----------



## purplemuffin

I would love one of Wander!










I wish photos would show his true colors! His tail is far more vibrantly yellow!









^That's closer to his colors tail wise


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Can I please, please, please have one of Magic my avi? Thanks so much aokashi! Really appreiciate it!


----------



## ao

Leopardfire said:


> Comet is a turquoise halfmoon with a black head. He has some red starting at the base of his anal fin and extending halfway down. (Sorry it's hard to see on the pic) His other fins are all blue. Thanks!


Here you go


----------



## ao

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Can I please, please, please have one of Magic my avi? Thanks so much aokashi! Really appreiciate it!


I'll do it just for you  seeing how hard you've been working to give out free art... is he a Vt?


----------



## ao

purplemuffin said:


> I would love one of Wander!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish photos would show his true colors! His tail is far more vibrantly yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's closer to his colors tail wise


I;m going to put you on hold until I have time to make more. I do want to do a Pk template XD he really does look like a blue version of my new dragonscale =D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thanks aokashi! Magic is a delta actually. Did you check out the sketch I did of Honeycomb? Myrainbowbettafish really liked it. Thanks again.


----------



## ao

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Thanks aokashi! Magic is a delta actually. Did you check out the sketch I did of Honeycomb? Myrainbowbettafish really liked it. Thanks again.


yup I saw XD * been stalking your album*

can u post a larger pic of your betta?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I will try but it is going to need to wait untill after church. Got to go! My dads yelling at me!


----------



## ao

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> I will try but it is going to need to wait untill after church. Got to go! My dads yelling at me!


okies~ enjoy!


----------



## Leopardfire

> Here you go


Thanks so much! I love it. It looks just like him


----------



## ao

purplemuffin said:


> I would love one of Wander!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish photos would show his true colors! His tail is far more vibrantly yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's closer to his colors tail wise


Done!


----------



## ao

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Thanks aokashi! Magic is a delta actually. Did you check out the sketch I did of Honeycomb? Myrainbowbettafish really liked it. Thanks again.


Magic !


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thanks so much sorry I didn't post a bigger pic i've been super busy! It looks great thanks aokshi!


----------



## purplemuffin

Oh I love it!! Thank you!


----------



## labloverl

Dang, I missed it again! Maybe one day I'll get a pixel for each of my boys.


----------



## JBosley

Are these open?


----------



## ao

Not right now  but of you got a double tail, I'll take one more order.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

i have a doubletail!

Could you do one of him, i would really appreciate it! I just got him 



http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=117418


here is his photoshoot


----------



## ao

hahahah so it's not just honey comb any more huh?  I'll get to it in a mo


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

aokashi said:


> hahahah so it's not just honey comb any more huh?  I'll get to it in a mo


Nope, he's got a cousin :lol:

His name is Casper, and hes a baby, no bigger than an inch 

Thanks so much! Love your work!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

squeeee!!! I cant wait!

Thanks so much Aokashi for making one for me!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

aokashi, what do you use to make these pixels?


----------



## ao

I use photoshop and the track pad


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

cool!


----------



## ao

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Nope, he's got a cousin :lol:
> 
> His name is Casper, and hes a baby, no bigger than an inch
> 
> Thanks so much! Love your work!


here u go


----------



## ao

Taking a few more orders!


----------



## labloverl

Oh my gosh, I want one but I don't know which one of mine to pick!


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

I would love one of Ciroc! <3
He is a male veiltail, his body is maroonish black and fades to red on his fins.
He has some electric blue on the base of is dorsal as well. Here is a picture! [can't see the blue -.-]










And another just in case C:









[he looks bloated but he just yawned or something. Do bettas yawn?]


----------



## labloverl

Ok, I just can't pick so I'll post 3 different fish and you can choose. 
Simba - orange and black vt








Seeley black orchid ct








Stars - red, white, and blue ct


----------



## ao

labloverl said:


> Ok, I just can't pick so I'll post 3 different fish and you can choose.
> Simba - orange and black vt


done


----------



## labloverl

Thank you! You're amazing!!


----------



## ao

ItsKourtneyYoC8 said:


> I would love one of Ciroc! <3
> He is a male veiltail, his body is maroonish black and fades to red on his fins.
> He has some electric blue on the base of is dorsal as well. Here is a picture! [can't see the blue -.-]


yes bettas yawn


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

aokashi said:


> yes bettas yawn


Thank you so much! It's awesome! <3


----------



## LadyVictorian

I would LOVE one of my dthm male Aquarius 

He's a purple pibald with one pink streak and white outline, goldish/yellow head.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

Could you do one of Phoenix? he's in my albums ot if you need i can post a pic tomorow.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

aokashi said:


> here u go


eeeekkkk!!!! I love him! Thanks soooo much!


If you have time, ONLY if you have time, i would LOVE one of Honeycomb, my VT. He is also in my albums 


THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## rubinthebetta

If you don't mind, can I have one of Maggie? She's my first rescue ever.:-D


----------



## Lady Courage

I love your pixel art! Pixel stuff is fascinating anyway, but the way you work with color and manage to capture the floatiness of betta fins is simply stunning. <3


----------



## SinX7

Can you do one for me? Thanks!


----------



## emeraldmaster

How about of Red, he is in my avatar but if you need another reference...


----------



## MaskedBetta

*Can you do mine please?*

Hey, if you can do this, thanks a bunch!

He's in my avatar picture, but here's some more of him just in case:


































Thanks again :-D


----------



## emeraldmaster

i just realized how pushy i sounded...


----------



## Perry the platypus

Can you do Perry for free? I know it's too blurry; I broke my IPad.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Please? Or are you closed?


----------



## Perry the platypus

Hello? Can you do Perry???????


----------



## Perry the platypus

Hello???


----------



## Lady Courage

Woah, Perry, settle down. She'll get to you when she can. Until then, repeatedly asking the same question is very rude. Plus it may irritate the very gal you're asking a favor of. Since she's doing something nice for you, being polite is the least you can do back. 

Just be patient.


----------



## Perry the platypus

You're right. I may have overreacted a little. Sorry everybody!


----------



## LunaStars004

Could I have one of Kenshi please? 

(my avatar)

Thanks!!! :-D


----------



## bryzy

NEPTUNE???? He is my avatar


----------



## thephantomdragon

If you have time could you make one of Dreamweaver for me?

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4954

I can do a betta pixel swap if you want 8)


----------



## n3wport

Woah, youre probably busy, or don't have time to do anymore, but if you ever get a hcance could you do my betta? he doesnt have a name yet... but this is what he looks like :


----------



## Perry the platypus

I got a better pic.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Settle down everyone. The OP will get back when she has enough time to do more.


----------



## thephantomdragon

Whoa! Thanks for all the feedback! Sorry it's taken so long to get back to yall, I've been busy with school and fish (on top of a sick betta). I have the next two days off, so I have more than enough time to do all these beautiful bettas pixels!! Thank's for being so patient with me


----------



## thephantomdragon

ohgod i completely put the post for my pixel thread here! i feel like a dumba$$. haha sorry for the mistake!!!!!


----------



## fishy314

SOrry, but if its still open, can I have one of alpha for free?


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo

omgosh!!!! If your still open Can I have one when you get a chance please? There adorable!!! Heres lewi


----------



## Zoetrooper

*raises hand tentatively* I wouldn't mind one of these if you are still doing them. They are super cute.

There are photos of my fish here


----------



## FishyFishy89

I do not think the OP has these open again. I haven't seen a whole lot of the OP lately, so I think she or he is available.


----------



## Zoetrooper

FishyFishy89 said:


> I do not think the OP has these open again. I haven't seen a whole lot of the OP lately, so I think she or he is available.


Awww, that's fine. Life happens!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

_If_ you are still doing this, could I have one? Thanks.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

here's a pic of bubbles.


----------



## SplashyBetta

This thread is over two years old... I don't think ao does these anymore, at least not in this thread.


----------

